
Discord Nitro - kmfrk
https://discordapp.com/nitro
======
cocktailpeanuts
I'm confused why they would position this as a donation type support. It's a
premium feature and should be positioned as such.

I don't think there would be anyone in the community who thinks they're being
greedy for charging for premium, but it strikes as weird saying "support
discord by paying ...", especially when you know they've raised bunch of money
from VCs.

The first question comes to mind is: so VCs take equity from you guys for
"supporting", but the customers who do don't get any? Of course this an unfair
comparison, but just saying that the wording made me think of that.

Just own the premium pricing 100% and charge, don't sugar coat it as some
kickstarter type donation campaign.

~~~
kup0
It seems maybe they're being a bit insecure about the pro features they are
offering? The features offered are pretty slim/barebones and maybe they're
being (too?) honest about that fact? I'd rather they offer more features for
the price than position it differently.

